# Help!! I have a lone degu after his brother died!!



## Kiwi pineapple (Apr 29, 2017)

I have two male degus but sadly one had to be put to sleep yesterday and I am worried about my other degu as he is alone. I have been playing with him a lot more but whenever I go to check on him he is most of the time I'm bed and I don't know how he is handling being alone. Does anyone know what i should do???


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

How old is your remaining degu?

If still young maybe you could get him a new friend?

http://www.degutopia.co.uk/deguintros.htm

Sorry to hear about your other boy


----------

